# Marijuana



## silent sniper (Jul 20, 2008)

So, any potheads out in GBATemp? I'm not sure if talking about drugs is allowed, but whatever. I am a pot smoker, I smoke about 1 gram (2 good-sized joints) a month, I don't want to hurt myself from overuse. What about you 'Tempers?



Also, for those who actually believe all the propaganda being taught in schools and such, read this: http://www.totse.com/en/drugs/marijuana/10things.html


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 20, 2008)

Used to indulge heavily in this particular activity, not no more.  Mary Jane can be good to you, but treat her bad, and she can be a cold mistress.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 20, 2008)

Where's the "I'm pro legalization but don't do it myself" option?  Of course, I'd do it if it were legal, but the remote chance of me getting in trouble with the law keeps me away from it.  My career would be over in a flash.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Used to indulge heavily in this particular activity, not no more.  Mary Jane can be good to you, but treat her bad, and she can be a cold mistress.


QFT. I smoked way too much, then quit.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 20, 2008)

@hooya: Lol, you just have to be smart about where and when you smoke, and who knows about your smoking.


edit: added new option


----------



## lagman (Jul 20, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> ..
> Also, for those who actually believe all the propaganda being taught in schools and such, read this: http://www.totse.com/en/drugs/marijuana/10things.html
> 
> That's from the 80's >_<
> ...



You got that wrong, I'd have voted for the original new option.

"It should be legalized, but I don't/wont do it"


----------



## ufo999 (Jul 21, 2008)

look @ my mario
lol
anyway alchool is legal and is more dangerous....
;P


----------



## unduthegun (Jul 21, 2008)

null vote: "It should be legalized, but I don't/wont do it"


----------



## JPH (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone once in a while with my friends.

Though, I've been clean for a few months since I was threatened a drug test.

Good stuff, though.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 21, 2008)

everyday


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd never consider it. Especially after seeing what it's done to my brother and my now-deceased father. If anything it makes me shun everyone who does do it.


----------



## Pendor (Jul 21, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Everyone once in a while with my friends.



Same here.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Im pretty much straight edge so no.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't even if it was legal.  Say what you will about how harmless it is, but...hell, I don't even smoke what's legal, so there's my standing.  That and those people I know who used it regularly weren't exactly the greatest members of society.  =\


----------



## Hooya (Jul 21, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> @hooya: Lol, you just have to be smart about where and when you smoke, and who knows about your smoking.
> 
> 
> edit: added new option



Four words:
hair follicle drug test

That is all.


----------



## stefanc (Jul 21, 2008)

gonna smoke it right now


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't smoke anything, be it Marijuana or Tobacco, but it looks like Tobacco companies have spent a lot of money illegalizing Marijuana so they maintain monopoly. (Actually in some countries Tobacco distributing is part of Government)

If Tobacco companies lobbied the government to make coffee illegal, I wouldn't be much surprised.

I have yet to personally meet an alcoholic / prescription drug addict / illegal drug addict, all addicts I know are addicted to Tobacco.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 21, 2008)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> I don't smoke anything, be it Marijuana or Tobacco, but it looks like Tobacco companies have spent a lot of money illegalizing Marijuana so they maintain monopoly. (Actually in some countries Tobacco distributing is part of Government)
> 
> If Tobacco companies lobbied the government to make coffee illegal, I wouldn't be much surprised.
> 
> I have yet to personally meet an alcoholic / prescription drug addict / illegal drug addict, all addicts I know are addicted to Tobacco.



You've met alcoholics.  It's almost a sure thing that you have.  You just probably didn't realize it.  People get amazingly good at covering that particular illness/problem/whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 21, 2008)

I never have drank or done drugs, but I tell people I do.... And they believe it. (especially my mother)


----------



## ufo999 (Jul 21, 2008)

stefanc said:
			
		

> gonna smoke it right now



u're from the only place in the world were it's quite near legal.




lucky man


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2008)

i make money by selling oregano to kids who want to try it for the first time so im a dealer but no i have never tried it and dont plan to


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 21, 2008)

lol hola your sig is gonna get removed again.  It's like 450 x 150, limit is 400 x 100.

Anyways, if marijuana is for medical purposes I suppose it's okay.  If it's for getting high, then it's stupid.


----------



## light_kun (Jul 21, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> lol hola your sig is gonna get removed again.  It's like 450 x 150, limit is 400 x 100.
> 
> Anyways, if marijuana is for medical purposes I suppose it's okay.  If it's for getting high, then it's stupid.



With your friends, getting high is the best!  It's all fun and laughs, kinda like video games.


----------



## BigX (Jul 21, 2008)

*sing*
...
Marijuana ist nicht gutt a,
mache den Verstand kaputt a
...
(Song from Helge Schneider, german artist)


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 21, 2008)

That's one thing I love about the Netherlands...
It's legal out here.
So yes, I smoke it, but I control my rate.


----------



## Parsaw (Jul 21, 2008)

I smoke pretty much daily. It's a big part of my life.


----------



## mb01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, most people think they are cool by smoking pot. Let me say that all it does is mess you up BAD. I smoked pot for over 10 years since i was 14, and i'm not just talking a little bit here and there. I was basically stoned all day every day for ten years, sometimes me and a mate or two would easily smoke a quarter or half an ounce in a night, quality hydroponic stuff too. Pot makes you feel lazy, gives you a false sense of reality, causes severe depression and social issues, and worst of all i reduces your memory to just about nothing. These days i don't touch the shit but i can tell you i really miss my memory and i'm pretty sure it aint coming back, it sucks to watch a good movie and then a couple of days later you can't even remember most of it, or start playing a good game then stop for a few days and forget how to play it. All in all, pot is all good when you start, smoke a little and get smashed, then everything is back to normal after a couple of hours. The longer you smoke it though, the more you realize your just messing yourself up.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 21, 2008)

Well fukin put mb01


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 21, 2008)

I still like it  and that's because I only do it around one time a month. It keeps it fun and of course I only do it with friends (and family, as in my brother).

Some (old)friends of mine are addicted and it can really change people...


EDIT:

I do think weed should be legal btw.


----------



## mb01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Well fukin put mb01



Cheers dude, i like to share these things with other people to maybe stop them making the same mistakes as myself. This applies to all other drugs too, as i've been there and done them too. Still do some as well.


----------



## VatoLoco (Jul 21, 2008)

I get Cheeched with Chong on a three foot bong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Look up the video of "The Streets- The Irony of it All"...it sums up my view pretty clearly.


legalize it. Badda boom, badda bing.


----------



## WildWon (Jul 21, 2008)

mb01 said:
			
		

> Well, most people think they are cool by smoking pot. Let me say that all it does is mess you up BAD. I smoked pot for over 10 years since i was 14, and i'm not just talking a little bit here and there. I was basically stoned all day every day for ten years, sometimes me and a mate or two would easily smoke a quarter or half an ounce in a night, quality hydroponic stuff too. Pot makes you feel lazy, gives you a false sense of reality, causes severe depression and social issues, and worst of all i reduces your memory to just about nothing. These days i don't touch the shit but i can tell you i really miss my memory and i'm pretty sure it aint coming back, it sucks to watch a good movie and then a couple of days later you can't even remember most of it, or start playing a good game then stop for a few days and forget how to play it. All in all, pot is all good when you start, smoke a little and get smashed, then everything is back to normal after a couple of hours. The longer you smoke it though, the more you realize your just messing yourself up.



Thats all well and good, but there are two MAJOR reasons you could have been effected by weed in that way.

One: You were smoking since you were 14. You're body is still growing and changing. You threw weed into the mix, and bam. You've fucked up natural development.

Two: You were stoned for 10 years straight, sometimes smoking between an 8th and a half o a night, between you and a mate? Holy fuck man. i'm a daily smoker, but me and the Wife® go through about an 8th a week. And it was "quality" smoke? So you were putting THAT much of high powered THC into your system? Yea, that can fuck you up as well.

Your story is good reason to stop... but thats over the fucking top.

---

I have two major arguments for why marijuana should be legal.

Actually, its just one, but with many points.  Because Alcohol is so very accepted everywhere. 

Joke:
Whats the difference between driving drunk and driving stoned?
Driving drunk, you blow through a stop sign at 60 miles per hour.
Driving stoned, you stop and wait for the stop sign to turn greed.

How many people have died from marijuana poisoning? How many have died from alcohol poisoning? How many drunken fights have you seen/heard about/ seen on the news/newspaper? How many stoned fights have you EVER heard about (... more than, "no, it's your turn to get the food" "fuck you, its your turn." "oh, right, i'll get it.")

Alcohol is legal, pot is not. ...makes no sense in my head.

Ooo, time to end this rant. Sorry


----------



## mb01 (Jul 21, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> mb01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately good points man, i agree with you pretty strongly, although i have unfortunately seen worse cases as well where people were affected much worse than me from far less usage. I guess it's probably a case of everyone is different and reacts to things in different ways.

I very much agree with you on the legalization though. I have always said that pot is far less dangerous than alcohol and other substances. It's just long term use that can cause problems. I was actually gonna follow my post up with pretty much the same thing you said on legalization.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 21, 2008)

Weed is like cigarettes but it's at least not just a dumb way to get nicotine.

Regular cigarettes is the choice of a moron. It's just burning vegetation and a chemical dependency.

At least weed can offer the benefit of being a pain killer.
But it's fixing one ailment, and giving another.
Although the average weed user will not smoke a pack of weed cigarettes in a day. You only need the one essentially.

But myself, I don't smoke anything under any circumstances.
I get my happy fix from sex and chocolate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Less harm on the lungs, and tastes better. And the exercise is good too.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 21, 2008)

well my all my sigs are 400x100 this time and only one is 450xwhatever


----------



## Quanno (Jul 21, 2008)

My friends asked me to go with them smoking marijuana once. I said yes, but I felt guilty and that same evening I said no.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry to hear that mb01, but people make their own choices. Like, I have to pothead uncles, on of them who used to smoke as much as you and then quit because of that memory issue and the other controls his rate and he's fine.


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 21, 2008)

if I smoke the shit with my condition, I get mean as fuck, so no weed for me.


----------



## santorix10 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't feel like getting high, much less spending money or time to do so.


----------



## callmebob (Jul 21, 2008)

Occasionally when partying with friends. Don´t enjoy it nowadays as much anymore though. It seems to me the stuff is a hell of a lot harder now than it was 20 years ago.

Maybe it´s just me, because I´m just older, or I didn´t drink back then, but for sure it knocks me on my @ss nowadays!


----------



## science (Jul 21, 2008)

Straight edge for life, fuckers


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 21, 2008)

I never used, and don't intend to.. and believe me, I had a lot of opportunities to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think it should legalized though, I saw a lot more people being destroyed by alcohol and tobacco then by marijuana, never saw anyone died because of it.. I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be legal..


----------



## The Worst (Jul 21, 2008)

I get my weed delivered.  One time I had the pizza guy and the weed guy show up at the same time


----------



## Rod (Jul 21, 2008)

Never tried, and by my own choice I don't intend to. Know a bunch of everyday people and close friends that do, though.
I'm also against legalizing. I'm pretty sure lots of closed-minded people never tried it solely by the fact it's illegal. In case it got legalized the consume rate would ramp up simply because a freaking bunch of people are easily susceptible to influence, and I don't see why is that needed in any way.

Most people that do smoke know where to get, how to get, are aware of what they're doing and where's safe to consume, right? So, if that's what they want and their "system" works, then leave it at that.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 22, 2008)

No, and I dont ever intend to but when I saw the topic title, I thought of this.



BTW. This is used to get high by the John Butler Trio if anyone doesn't know.


----------



## Son of Science (Jul 22, 2008)

Marijuana is horrible

*Posts merged*

Marijuana is horrible


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 24, 2008)

Was raped last time I smoked pot.  That's almost 7 years ago now.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 24, 2008)

Holy shit how did that happen?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 24, 2008)

i smoke occasionally when i need to relax i smoke it, i've been smoking it on and off since i was 16, i'm going to smoke some this weekend


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 24, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Holy shit how did that happen?


I was so off my face that I dunno... it just happened and I couldn't stop it :S


----------



## saxamo (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sorry about that BiChan, are you sure there were no other drugs involved or the weed wasn't laced?

I smoked for a long time. Long long time. At one point it was multiple bong hits per day for a year at one point. Smoked before school. Smoked after school. It was nice while it lasted. Over time I wasn't getting high anymore, just really strung out. It stopped being fun. I was addicted (mentally) but i'm glad I'm out of it. I usually keep some around for a hangover or if i'm feeling sick or sore or something, but I don't really smoke anymore. 

But I do think it's a great drug and I totally recommend it to others...just not at the intensity that I had it...


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

Drugs are a big no-go for me, and I find that anyone who likes to smoke is a retard (no offense to anyone, it's just that drugs are stupid).


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 25, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Drugs are a big no-go for me, and I find that anyone who likes to smoke is a retard (no offense to anyone, it's just that drugs are stupid).


QFT.  They just kill you faster.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 25, 2008)

It should be legal but I still wouldn't do it, just not my kind of thing.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 25, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weed doesn't kill.

Anyways, drugs have never interested me, I know a lot of people at school that smoke a bit of weed though.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't do any drugs. I'm too frugal (as well as happy) to do drugs. And as far as stress relief goes... I have my right hand for that. And _that_ is free.


----------



## Prophet (Jul 25, 2008)

Dad loved the needle, mom has her bottles.

I steer clear of all that shit; Life requires lucidity and since addiction is genetic, I'd simply perfer not to chance it for a couple of giggles.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried it once, but had a bad experience with it (almost had a accident because I ran onto the expressway.... kind of.). And after seeing what it did to my older brothers and now to a good friend (those three are really nice and neat people, but after smoking they're like the most aggressive  assholes ever) i thought that I better keep away from these shit :/


----------



## Gharakh (Jul 25, 2008)

it's so much more than a 'couple of giggles' to me, it has helped me to develop and to understand what is truly important in life; something that is not so easy for many people in a consumer society. 

When I can I blaze as much as possible, but when I'm working or when I need to be sober it's not a problem for me to just forget about it. I can easily put it away for days/weeks/months, but then when I'm doing nothing for a week or two it's back to the bong. It makes doing nothing so much more interesting


----------



## fathawg (Jul 25, 2008)

I smoke weed every day. 3-4 times a day. I've been doing this for 16 years now. It has never affected me any more than cigs have. SMOKE UP!!!


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2008)

It is fun. But Gharakh is right. Weed calms your body down and lets your mind work, and you notice a hell of a lot more


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 25, 2008)

just got back from a seeing pineapple express....i highly recommend it to people who enjoy stoner movies/ action flicks =^D puff puff pass


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 25, 2008)

I love reading all the posts from people who have never smoked and yet judge people who do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *fingerwag*

Anyways, yes, I do smoke pot. In fact, I'm refilling my dugout right now.


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 25, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> I'm sorry about that BiChan, are you sure there were no other drugs involved or the weed wasn't laced?
> 
> I smoked for a long time. Long long time. At one point it was multiple bong hits per day for a year at one point. Smoked before school. Smoked after school. It was nice while it lasted. Over time I wasn't getting high anymore, just really strung out. It stopped being fun. I was addicted (mentally) but i'm glad I'm out of it. I usually keep some around for a hangover or if i'm feeling sick or sore or something, but I don't really smoke anymore.
> 
> But I do think it's a great drug and I totally recommend it to others...just not at the intensity that I had it...


Pretty sure it wasn't laced, given that he had some too.

Also, I just thought I'd add my two-cents on this matter; I don't blame the drug, I blame the person that did it.  I also don't regret it.  Now, this may sound a little strange but I honestly believe that I wouldn't be the person I am today if it hadn't happened, and I wouldn't wanna change it for the world.

I had a couple of cones last night with a few workmates, and to be honest it did nothing except make me really sleepy!  I don't mind people doing it, but it's not for me.  I don't like people doing anything harder though, that worries me to no end.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 25, 2008)

If alcohol is legal, weed should be too. Here in the states there has been a propaganda campaign against most every kind of illicit drug in the past 50 years spreading lies. Excluding opiates, Alcohol has caused more deaths through drunk driving, liver damage, and alcohol poisoning than all illicit drugs combined.


----------



## Elfeckin (Jul 25, 2008)

my fav argument...so what happens if you drink too much alcohol? you pretty much die from alcohol poisoning right? now what happens if you lmao smoke to much pot in a given sitting? hmmm you eat massive amounts of food and pass out...thats all..its something like you would need to smoke a few bales of marijuana for it to be actually lethal...yes you read that right bales..go look it up...the amount of thc one would need to overdose is impossible to obtain through smoking...you couldnt even get that far as you would pass out anyways....i was a ritalin child ...from 4th grade till 11th...luckily some adorable asian girl said to me one day that she liked me better with out my medication cuz i was more social and less robotic...so from that day on i stopped taking it...man were my teachers pissed =^D...im a rather hyper person by nature...and im glad i found the best alternative to ritalin ever...Marijuana is my friend...i smoke it pretty much daily to keep me calm throughout the day and not have to be all hyped up...im a kj/dj and i cant tell you how many times ive been asked if i was on cocaine because im constantly running around the bar checking sound and just being naturally jittery...so yeah in closing marijuana is natural ritalin...yet it makes you keep your own personality which i find to be most important...i can be who i am...just less hyper and more social and less anxious...ok rant over...time to spark one up..


----------

